# Divorce 101



## kville3 (Oct 17, 2009)

After going through this I realized it is not only an emotionally intense ordeal, but also financial and confusing. 

I had no idea where to start, if i needed or didn't need a lawyer, the different ways to go about it. What was important to look at and consider and what was not.

The difference between a pro-say divorce, collaborative and litigation. 

Each states have different laws, but seeing as divorce seems to be a highly discussed topic here, it may be good to have a section that people can reference. It would have helped me, dealing with the emotions is enough without people trying to juice every cent that I may have left over after the fact.

Those online divorce packages that cost like $200 or what not... maybe some discussion on those, I think they are likely a scam as all the documents needed can be attained at the CCC or printed for free from their web site.


----------

